# lexapro



## ginabug (Mar 1, 2003)

I f you are on lexapro, what was your initial dose? Did anyone have nausea?


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Lexapro is my new best friend







I'm on 10 mg a day and have been taking it becuse of depression. I've been taking it for 7 weeks now, I think. When I did first start taking it there was some nausea for a couple of days, now there are not side affects.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm supposed to be on it and have been on and off. When I do take it I only take 2.5mg (1/4 of a tab) and it hasnt caused any nausea.Try starting on a low dose and take it with food that should reduce any chance of nausea and if it does happen it should stop once your system gets used to it. On the whole, Lexapro appears to have less side effects than any of the antidepressants from what I have heard.I am concerned it may increase my constipation, tht is why I am starting on a low dose. I think its always best to start on the lowest possible dose until your body adjusts.Has anyone found it has helped or affected constipation at all?


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hanginin - How has it affected your C? I am also C and am concerned about that. I know everyone is different, but I would still like to hear how you are doing.


----------

